# Mua đồ chơi lego ở đâu uy tín, chất lượng nhất toàn quốc



## kho đồ chơi trẻ em (14/5/20)

đồ chơi là một trong những người bạn đi cùng bé suốt chặng đường tuổi thơ. Chính vì thế việc chọn mua đồ chơi cho bé rất quan trọng để đảm bảo rằng bé chơi lego một cách an toàn nhất.
Là một trong những thương hiệu nổi tiếng thế giới về sự an toàn và giúp cho bé phát triển thể chất, trí não một cách toàn diện, đồ chơi Lego đã dành được nhiều sựu ưu ái của các bé. Hiện nay, thị trường đồ chơi rất phong phú và đa dạng đòi hỏi ba mẹ cần phải quan sát tỉ mỉ để chọn cho con những mẫu đồ chơi tốt cho sức khỏe.
Trước khi quyết định mua món đồ chơi thì ba mẹ nên tìm hiểu kỹ về món đồ chơi mà mình định mua cho bé, tránh trường hợp mua bừa sẽ ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của bé.
Nhiều cửa hàng bầy bán Lego cho bé, nhưng không thể chắc chắn rằng ở đâu lego cũng tốt cả. Vì thế, ba mẹ nên mua cho bé những mẫu đồ chơi ở những cửa hàng uy tín, chất lượng. Bạn cũng xem cửa hàng đó có ở trên mạng không thì tìm hiểu xem ở đó bán những gì, đồ chơi có nguồn gốc xuất xứ từ đâu, có đảm bảo an toàn cho bé không?
Bạn cũng nên tìm hiểu qua về món đồ chơitrước khi mua để tránh tình trang gặp phải hàng giả, hàng nhái. Để bé có một sức khỏe tốt, vui chơi thoải mái thì hãy chọn những bộ đồ chơi lego chính hãng, uy tín nhé.
Dưới đây là một số địa chỉ mua đồ chơi Lego uy tín
*1, Khodochoitreem*
khodochoitreem  là một trong những cửa hàng đồ chơi leo dành cho trẻ em giá rẻ và uy tín nhất ở Hà Nội mà bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm mua sắm. khodochoitreem  là địa chỉ mua sắm trực tuyến đồ chơi trẻ em hàng đầu tại Việt Nam, kết hợp với hệ thống cửa hàng bán lẻ đặt tại Hà Nội.
Các sản phẩm đồ chơi trẻ em tại khodochoitreem vô cùng phong phú, có nhiều phân khúc hàng theo lứa tuổi từ trẻ sơ sinh đến trẻ lớn. Ngoài đồ chơi trẻ em, cửa hàng khodochoitreem còn cung ứng các mặt hàng dành cho mẹ và bé. 
Tất cả các sản phẩm có mặt tại khodochoitreem  đều có mẫu mã đa dạng, giá cả cạnh tranh, dịch vụ khách hàng vô cùng nhiệt tình chu đáo, góp phần mang đến phong cách mua sắm hiện đại, nhanh chóng, chất lượng cao.
Địa chỉ 1: 92 Hạ Đình, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 024.2243.2539
Website: khodochoitreem.com
*2, Cửa hàng đồ chơi trẻ em Bảo Bình*
Cửa hàng đồ chơi trẻ em Bảo Bình là một trong những cửa hàng đồ chơi trẻ em giá rẻ và uy tín nhất ở Hà Nội mà bạn không nên bỏ qua.
Tại đây, bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy các loại đồ chơi trẻ em với nhiều mẫu mã khác nhau, có tính giáo dục cao, kích thích sự phát triển tối đa của não bộ trẻ em. Sản phẩm đồ chơi tại cửa hàng Bảo Bình cực kỳ phù hợp để sử dụng trong các trường mẫu giáo và trường tiểu học.
Với phương châm của hoạt động là luôn đặt sức khỏe của bé lên hàng đầu, các sản phẩm tại cửa hàng Bảo Bình luôn đạt tiêu chuẩn an toàn với giá cả vô cùng hợp lý.
*3, Cửa hàng bán buôn bàn lẻ đồ chơi an toàn Green toys*

Cửa hàng bán buôn bàn lẻ đồ chơi an toàn Green toys là dịch vụ bán hàng trực tuyến, có cửa hàng bán lẻ với rất nhiều ưu đãi đến khách hàng như giao hàng tận nhà và giá cả cạnh tranh.
Cửa hàng Green toys cung cấp đầy đủ các dòng sản phẩm đồ chơi như mô hình các loại xe, búp bê, lắp ghép, xếp hình, đồ chơi nhạc cụ, đồ chơi cho bé gái, đồ chơi dạy kỹ năng phản xạ, đồ chơi cho trẻ sơ sinh… Đến với Green toys, bạn có thể thoải mái chọn lựa đồ chơi để làm quà tặng cho trẻ trong những dịp đặc biệt hay chỉ đơn giản là món quà tinh thần, khuyến khích trẻ ngoan hơn và giỏi hơn.
Dưới đây là danh sách các cửa hàng bán *đồ chơi lego* uy tín nhất.


----------



## Ngọc Ngà 118 (21/5/20)

Thông tin rất hay, cảm ơn mẹ đã đã chia sẻ tin hữu ích. Em cũng làm mẹ nên cũng muốn chia sẻ một chút bí quyết trong quá trình dạy con nhỏ. Chả là thỉnh thoảng con em phải ở nhà 1 mình vì bố mẹ đi làm, nên hay được mẹ cho dùng máy tính để học và chơi 1 lúc. Thế nhưng em đã cài ngay một phần mềm chặn web đen dành cho trẻ em. 

Phần mềm này tự động chặn web đen, game online với mấy mạng xã hội để tránh cho con vào những web xấu. Hơn thế nữa, phần mềm còn chặn theo giờ, lại lưu lại lịch sử truy cập của con cho mẹ kiểm tra. Nói chung là tiện cực kỳ. 

Tên phần mềm là VAPU. Các mẹ cứ search Google phần mềm VAPU là ra link tải bản dùng thử miễn phí ạ. 

Nói chung đây là chia sẻ cực kỳ hữu ích cho các bố mẹ.


----------

